# My Study Buddy



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I always have a little helper with me when I'm studying


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No one could ever hope to have a cuter study buddy than Noah! 
What a darling little character - I'm sure with his help your studies are going very well. *


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Ah! He's so stinking cute!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I love his beautiful color.always good to have a study buddy by your side.blessings :green pied:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Cutest study buddy ever!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Noah is such a good boy for helping out his momma with her studies! 
We can really see the love on your boy's eyes when he's looking right at you, he's so precious!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

What a sweetie Noah is, although I think he'd end up distracting me with his adorable little face.


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Noah is so cute!! its so nice of her to distract... I mean help you study!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's just such a charmer, I can't stand it! :bowrofl: 

What a cutie and I'm sure he'd love to take credit for all of your homework


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh what a cute little boy is he? I love how he is checking out inside that nice warm and cosy little space made just for him .
Noah always brings a smile to my face. A little ray of sunshine arrot 1 (new):


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Noah is the cutest little thing Niamh . I love seeing pics of him! It looks like he's trying to get you 'away' from studying I think .


----------

